# new exam format for April



## squishles10 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.ncees.org/news/index.php?release_id=20

..."As part of the revised specifications, the existing water resources and environmental depth modules are being combined into one module, and a new depth module in construction engineering has been added. These changes will also be taking effect with the April 2008 exam."....

Edit: does anyone see the new format? The links on the left are the old format.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 29, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> http://www.ncees.org/news/index.php?release_id=20
> ..."As part of the revised specifications, the existing water resources and environmental depth modules are being combined into one module, and a new depth module in construction engineering has been added. These changes will also be taking effect with the April 2008 exam."....
> 
> Edit: does anyone see the new format? The links on the left are the old format.


I think it was a lobby by Lindeburg... he wanted to sell a new version of the CERM and 10 only came out a year ago.

Very interesting - I think it will make the combined WR/Enviro more difficult.


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 29, 2007)

Very interesting - I think it will make the combined WR/Enviro more difficult.


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I'm being WAY over dramatic, but I HATE environmental anyway and now that they combined it with WR I just feel screwed. I also don't have any desire to learn it, much the same way I feel about structures. So I'm seriously considering switching to Transpo after the new info on the tests are out. Also, I used to be in land development- is that construction? If it is, that'd be sweet. Obviously no one knows but I'm just yelling at the computer since I have no one else to be irritated at.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, the dedicated Enviro exam is about half WR anyway, so it makes sense to me... I wonder if they are considering eliminating the dedicated enviro exam yet ... It still differs from the civil/enviro and civil/WR in terms of air pollution control, and a whole host of odd safety &amp; industrial health topics.


----------



## Brianne (Oct 29, 2007)

I really hope I passed this time then, since I'm a straight Environmental Engineer stuck in a state without an environmental PE exam. There was already just enough water resources on the test to make it difficult for me. Obviously, I think it's silly that "Water Treatment" is Water Resources and "Wastewater treatment" is Environmental, but I still don't want to figure out Froude numbers and design culverts if I don't have to. Why do things always change right when I've started? They're also updating the building code for the California State-specific Seismic Design test for next April.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 30, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> http://www.ncees.org/news/index.php?release_id=20
> ..."As part of the revised specifications, the existing water resources and environmental depth modules are being combined into one module, and a new depth module in construction engineering has been added. These changes will also be taking effect with the April 2008 exam."....
> 
> Edit: does anyone see the new format? The links on the left are the old format.


They look like new ones to me. Maybe they've updated between when you posted and now, but the new specifications are there.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 30, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> They look like new ones to me. Maybe they've updated between when you posted and now, but the new specifications are there.


Yesterday when this thread was first posted it hadn't been updated (I looked) even though that story said it had. I just looked again now and the specifications have been updated now.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 30, 2007)

Although it doesn't look like the breadth subjects have been updated. Does that mean they would remain the same? I would assume with a new depth section they would incorporate that into the AM portion also.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 30, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> Although it doesn't look like the breadth subjects have been updated. Does that mean they would remain the same? I would assume with a new depth section they would incorporate that into the AM portion also.


I think they did. The breadth specification that I looked at had construction as the first topic. And it had combined Water Resources and Environmental.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 30, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I think they did. The breadth specification that I looked at had construction as the first topic. And it had combined Water Resources and Environmental.


Hmmmm....

...well when I go here

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe_civil_exams.php

and select the link for breadth topics it doesn't mention construction and it still has water resources and environmental divided into two categories (and the date on it shows october 2000).

That page does have a link to the new construction depth portion though.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 30, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> Hmmmm.......well when I go here
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe_civil_exams.php
> 
> ...


Strange... http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe_civil_exams.php gives me



```
Summary: All examinees must take the breadth portion and one depth portion of the PE Civil exam:

•     Breadth exam (morning session): This exam contains questions from all five areas of civil engineering: Construction, Geotechnicial, Structural, Transportation, and Water Resources and Environmental.

•     Depth exams (afternoon session): These exams focus more closely on a single area of practice in civil engineering. Examinees must choose one of the following areas: Construction, Geotechnicial, Structural, Transportation, and Water Resources and Environmental.

For a detailed listing of topics in each area, please select below:

• PE Civil Breadth exam
• PE Civil depth exam - Construction
• PE Civil depth exam - Geotechnical
• PE Civil depth exam - Structural
• PE Civil depth exam - Transportation
• PE Civil depth exam - Water Resources and Environmental

Also see the exam format, study materials, and design standards
```

and a link to the Construction.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 30, 2007)

Polysloman said:


> Very interesting - I think it will make the combined WR/Enviro more difficult.
> Timing is everything I guess. Const Depth can't be that hard. Can it? (I was born in const family) They should call it Econ.
> 
> I met a Superintendent in August with 30 yrs of exp. that can't read profile.
> ...



The Depth looks pretty straight-forward in many areas:



```
I. Earthwork Construction and Layout 10%
 A. Excavation and embankment (cut and fill)
 B. Borrow pit volumes
 C. Site layout and control
 D. Earthwork mass diagrams

II. Estimating Quantities and Costs 17.5%
 A. Quantity take-off methods
 B. Cost estimating
 C. Engineering economics
  1. Value engineering and costing

III. Construction Operations and Methods 15%
 A. Lifting and rigging
 B. Crane selection, erection, and stability
 C. Dewatering and pumping
 D. Equipment production
 E. Productivity analysis and improvement
 F. Temporary erosion control

IV. Scheduling 17.5%
 A. Construction sequencing
 B. CPM network analysis
 C. Activity time analysis
 D. Resource scheduling
 E. Time-cost trade-off

V. Material Quality Control and Production 10%
 A. Material testing (e.g., concrete, soil, asphalt)
 B. Welding and bolting testing
 C. Quality control process (QA/QC)
 D. Concrete mix design

VI. Temporary Structures 12.5%
 A. Construction loads
 B. Formwork
 C. Falsework and scaffolding
 D. Shoring and reshoring
 E. Concrete maturity and early strength evaluation
 F. Bracing
 G. Anchorage
 H. Cofferdams (systems for temporary excavation support)
 I. Codes and standards [e.g., American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE 37), American Concrete Institute (ACI 347), American Forest and Paper Association-NDS, Masonry Wall Bracing Standard]

VII. Worker Health, Safety, and Environment 7.5%
 A. OSHA regulations
 B. Safety management
 C. Safety statistics (e.g., incident rate, EMR)

VIII. Other Topics 10%
 A. Groundwater and well fields
  1. Groundwater control including drainage, construction dewatering
 B. Subsurface exploration and sampling
  1. Drilling and sampling procedures
 C. Earth retaining structures
  1. Mechanically stabilized earth wall
  2. Soil and rock anchors
 D. Deep foundations
  1. Pile load test
  2. Pile installation
 E. Loadings
  1. Wind loads
  2. Snow loads
  3. Load paths
 F. Mechanics of materials
  1. Progressive collapse
 G. Materials
  1. Concrete (prestressed, post-tensioned)
  2. Timber
 H. Traffic safety
  1. Work zone safety
Total 100%
```

especially if you ignore the "other" topic.


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 30, 2007)

So any ideas about new resources we're going to need? I have no intention of buying a new CERM, so I'm going to need some construction stuff. Also some WQ stuff. Everything else should be okay. And I just bought the *OLD* NCEES test so I guess now I'll have to get the new one. I'm sorry to see geotech go, I was better at that than WW. I hate this vague crap, and especially hate being a guinea pig.


----------



## hrun (Dec 12, 2007)

Brianne said:


> I really hope I passed this time then, since I'm a straight Environmental Engineer stuck in a state without an environmental PE exam. There was already just enough water resources on the test to make it difficult for me. Obviously, I think it's silly that "Water Treatment" is Water Resources and "Wastewater treatment" is Environmental, but I still don't want to figure out Froude numbers and design culverts if I don't have to. Why do things always change right when I've started? They're also updating the building code for the California State-specific Seismic Design test for next April.


Hello,

I would like to have your advice,

I'm also a straight Environmental Engineer (B.S. in Environmental Engineering).

But I work in the Water Resources area for about 16 years.

I registered for the Environmental P.E. exam (my state allows it).

But I'm thinking of switching and taking the Civil Pe(wr-env depth)

I'm find with doing the hydraulics questions.

As I started looking at this Board and some sample

questions the Environmental Exam has a lot of qualitative

and regulations questions on the Exam.

I was never good at this questions in college.

For the Env Pe exam there is about 34percent (water related)

question. Then I have to go back an teach myself again

Air, haz and solid waste, public health etc. (for the remaining topics).

I probably had some course on those topics but I don't remember.

The Civil Pe is about 55% water related, then I have to teach

myself the rest (geotech, transportation, structures(had strenght of materials), construction).

What do you think, civil or env.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 10, 2008)

hrun said:


> What do you think, civil or env.Thanks for any advice.


Well, I think it depends why you want the Civil. If it's for career advancement, then I'd say go for it. It seems to be more accepted, although not by much. It's harder to transfer the environmental license to states that don't have one, and for some things, a civil stamp is required. I also see your concern with qualitative questions on the env exam.

I surely don't want to be the only one throwing an opinion out, but I don't think you would have a problem with the civil if you took it instead. Your background should get you through the afternoon pretty well, and the breadth sections that you don't know don't go into such detail that it would be super hard to learn. There are a couple of study groups on here, and review courses available to get you through it.

You might want to ask this question in the env exam forum to see what they think over there.

Good luck!


----------



## Windgate (Jan 29, 2008)

Am I missing something here? From the looks of the new BREADTH exam specs there aren't many "environmental" type problems.

D. Wastewater Treatment

1. Collection systems (e.g., lift stations, sewer networks, infiltration, inflow)

E. Water Treatment

1. Hydraulic loading

2. Distribution systems

Does this have something to do with the fact that there is now an entirely seperate PE exam for environmental engineers?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Windgate said:


> Am I missing something here? From the looks of the new BREADTH exam specs there aren't many "environmental" type problems.


You are correct - the number of 'traditional' environmental-type problems has been reduced with respect to the AM section. If you look at the WR/Env Depth Section though, they appear to retain most of the water/wastewater core problems.



Windgate said:


> Does this have something to do with the fact that there is now an entirely seperate PE exam for environmental engineers?


I am not sure of the motivation. Most states have general practice provisions meaning they don't license you by discipline. However, a few (e.g. California) license specific disciplines of engineering, so in that case you would need to check with that jurisidictional board to see how your exam/license affects the scope in which you practice.

I am an environmental engineer by education and experience. I am obtaining my MS soon (within weeks 

) and decided to take the Civil exam for flexability in what I could potentially practice AND portability (e.g. ALL states recognize that exam for licensure).

JR


----------



## BlackVision (Apr 2, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> I think it was a lobby by Lindeburg... he wanted to sell a new version of the CERM and 10 only came out a year ago.
> Very interesting - I think it will make the combined WR/Enviro more difficult.



I actually think it will make the WR/Env less difficult. This will dilute the more in depth questions for each of the topics. Instead they will include more of the practical problems for each. That is my guess. I hope so because I will be taking the WR/Env in depth part. lol....


----------

